

Details on EVE Online's server infrastructure - zumda
http://www.eveonline.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=769

======
siculars
EVE has a single instance world which is a much more difficult problem than
what WOW has to deal with. WOW basically caps the total amount of people that
can be in one instance (or at least they used to, haven't played in a few
years).

It kinda boils down to a massive supercomputer simulation where your limiting
factor is the speed, but more specifically latency of communication between
servers. Notice how this upgrade brings them far greater internal networking
capabilities which should mitigate performance pressure from growth for the
time being.

If you look at their hardware you can kinda glimpse how their software stack
might function:

TQ Tech Details: (Not the whole system, just what runs TQ)

Servers 64 x IBM HS21 2x Dual Core 3.33GHz CPU's 32GB of RAM Each 1x72GB HDD
Each

    
    
                    2 x IBM X3850 M2's 
                    2x Six Core 2.66GHz  
                    128GB of RAM
                    4 x 146GB HDD
    

Cores \- 280 total Cores \- ~1 THz

RAM \- 2.3TB of Total RAM

Storage \- 4.8TB of Local Storage \- 2TB of SSD SAN \- 256GB of RAM SAN

Network \- Gigabit Ethernet \- 4Gb/s Fiber Channel

~~~
Aaronontheweb
The WOW dungeons are instanced but the worlds aren't - in WOTLK there used to
be a major problem with the new World Battleground (Wintergrasp) where
hundreds of players would be playing in it at once and the entire zone would
become unusable. Eventually they fixed that by instancing it.

~~~
Retric
WoW uses Shards to split the game world into several servers and then
Instances to split off players from each Shard. Eve does the same thing with
missions but only has one Shard.

The difference is if you meet a Eve player in real life your characters can
meet in game, but in WoW it's unlikely for two random people to play on the
same shard/server.

~~~
ZachPruckowski
The game design makes that much easier to do. WoW has 4 continents with no
loading screen (except for moving into instanced dungeons or battlegrounds) on
each continent. By contrast, EVE is split into several thousand star systems.
So while WoW has to put each continent on its own server, EVE can be as
granular as to put each star system on its own server (though they usually use
virtualization to run dozens of systems on one machine).

That's why WoW has to be sharded - each shard can only be split into 4
servers, whereas EVE naturally splits up by solar system.

~~~
Retric
It might look that way to a player, but if everyone on a continent moved to
the same zone the game does crash. Also, you can't drag a mob vary far from
its home area.

On the client side loading screens had more to do with loading textures for
each zone to your graphics card than they did with handing off your character
from one server to the next. You might not see a loading screen but if you
gate home they still show you as the textures are loaded.

------
Aaronontheweb
Gotta hand it to MMOs when it comes to architecture - they have some very
unique problems to deal with. Sending media-heavy data back to a number of
widely dispersed clients in real time has to take the cake in my book, not to
mention continuously writing that same data back onto a database (you log in
the same place as you logged out, don't you?)

I'd imagine the media messages they send to clients are a continuous broadcast
of 3D coordinates and audio processing signals for player characters but I
honestly have no idea. I'd love to learn more about it.

~~~
seunosewa
They don't send "media-heavy data" back to clients, actually. All the media
comes with your installation DVD. Used to play Eve over dial-up.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
/facepalm

The network has to send you coordinates about where you and every other player
are in relation to each other so your view of the gameworld is synchronized.
Had you actually read what I wrote you would have understood my meaning.

------
jswinghammer
Before I had my daughter I played this game all the time. The politics, drama,
and complexity of the game are very compelling. Their infrastructure and
design always impressed me. Keeping the whole world in one instance makes for
a lot more fun when playing with people you know.

~~~
stcredzero
Also a former player. They do have instances, but they are based on locations,
like star systems. I think someone should rewrite the drive mechanics so that
instances are attached to reference frames. (Which have a fictional physics
upper limit on the number of ships that can join to prevent lag.) This way, a
battle could rage in a particular system, but it would consist of many
encounters. Such a system would load-balance itself!

~~~
mattmanser
Hehe, one of the most compelling features of Eve Online is inventing ways to
make the game better. I'm sure I've spent more time discussing that on forums
and with friends than I ever did playing it.

Then again, though the battles are extremely short it's the most exhilarating
battle I've ever had in an online game, the death penalty is pretty harsh so
you do get real adrenaline rushes. Pity they're always so hard to find. I can
still remember most of my non-trivial ship losses.

~~~
stcredzero
_Then again, though the battles are extremely short it's the most exhilarating
battle I've ever had in an online game_

Carriers/Dreadnoughts vs. a fleet of non-capital ships. This can go on for a
very long time. If you're on the non-capital side, you can die quickly, but
you'll still be listening in to an exciting event.

------
houseabsolute
I get so used to my tens of thousands of cores that I forget the amazing
things that can be done with far less . . . only two hundred cores! Only two
terabytes of RAM! Astounding.

